# [V] Bergamont Evolve 4.8 Fully Größe M | 565,- VB



## Nelle85 (21. August 2012)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ke-bergamont-evolve-4-8-in-groesse-m/75598322

Bergamont Evolve 4.8 Fully in Größe M / schwarz 

- Shimano DEORE Ausstattung 
- 100mm Suntur Federgabel mit Lockout (Zugstufe einstellbar) 
- 180mm Scheibenbremsen 
- ca 13,5 kg 

- Reifen wurden von (originial) Schwalbe Smart Sam auf Nobby Nic (2.25") gewechselt 
- vor ca. 80km folgendes für 150,-  erneuert: 
+ neue Kette 
+ neue Bremsbeläge hinten 
+ neues mittleres Kettenblatt 

ca. 2,5 Jahre gefahren, leichte Gebrauchsspuren. 

Bilder auf Anfrage.

//Update: Das soll kein Push sein, sondern => Es gibt ein neues Angebot und Bilder sind jetzt auch dabei... 545,- VB

//Update: 525,- VB


----------



## Nelle85 (3. September 2012)

Warum Ã¤ndert sich der Titel in der BeitragsÃ¼bersicht im Forum nicht? Hab sogar mit [STRG]+[F5] neu geladen; also ohne Cache... Habs nÃ¤mlich jetzt auf 525,- â¬ geÃ¤ndert?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

